# Hostels At CMH Lahore



## spycat224 (Aug 16, 2017)

What are the hostels at CMH Lahore like? How many people to one room? Are the bathrooms attached or communal? Are the rooms nice? What is the food like? What are the rules about going out, curfew etc? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## spycat224 (Aug 16, 2017)

Anybody???????


----------



## spycat224 (Aug 16, 2017)

Anybody?


----------

